# Is this any good



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

???


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Not that brand


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

It only65 buck
I saw a Milwaukee for 119


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Leach713 said:


> It only65 buck I saw a Milwaukee for 119


Are you gonna use it once every summer for light household work?


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

I got a Ryobi cordless package because it was cheapest, complete waste of money


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> It only65 buck
> I saw a Milwaukee for 119


If you going to buy any tools, get a good ones, in the long run you will safe money and TIME. It's $65 today and another $65 in a couple weeks= $130. Make math and if you have to wait more, do it but get a good one.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

You should know this by now: "you get what you pay for".


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

I got this instead


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> Are you gonna use it once every summer for light household work?


Lol nope I need one for every day use


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> I got this instead


Sounds better now!!! Enjoy your new toy lol


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Good call on the Milwaukee, I took a chance on a shorter warranty with the $99 Makita, but I really wanted a two finger trigger.


----------



## Chauncey (Dec 18, 2008)

*If your going to throw your money away*



Leach713 said:


> ???


*Send it to me!*


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ryobi is nothing more than homeowner crapola. Good call on Milwaukee.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

love2surf927 said:


> Ryobi is nothing more than homeowner crapola. Good call on Milwaukee.


Thanks


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I haven't pulled out my corded sawzall in quite awhile. Use cordless for almost everything. I do like my corded milwaukee though


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

dclarke said:


> I haven't pulled out my corded sawzall in quite awhile. Use cordless for almost everything. I do like my corded milwaukee though


Got me one because I got tired of charging my batteries for my Milwaukee hack saw


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> Got me one because I got tired of charging my batteries for my Milwaukee hack saw


I got an 800 watts power inverter in my van so I keep my batteries fully charged 24/7. Also keep 2 extra batteries, just used my corded for heavy jobs


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> I got an 800 watts power inverter in my van so I keep my batteries fully charged 24/7. Also keep 2 extra batteries, just used my corded for heavy jobs


 I had bought one from radio shack for like 50 bucks and only lasted me 6 months so I never look for another one . Where you got your from?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> I had bought one from radio shack for like 50 bucks and only lasted me 6 months so I never look for another one . Where you got your from?


Grainger but I'm sure you can get the same one or similar cheaper online. Its a Westward 800 watt power inverter. You'll need to connected straight to your van/truck battery.


----------

